

Announcing "jism": an x86 assembly interpreter in JavaScript - cmcbot
https://twitter.com/cmcbot/status/434418512933949441

======
lutusp
How perfectly clueless. The word you've chosen has a definition that you need
to become aware of:

Link: [http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jism](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jism)

Quote: "A slang term used to describe semen."

I assume you didn't mean to turn your software project into a sleazy linkbait
caricature.

